
Guido van Rossum Exits Python Steering Council - bakery2k
https://discuss.python.org/t/steering-council-nomination-guido-van-rossum-2020-term/2657/11
======
u801e
The link doesn't directly go to Guido's post. I'll quote it here for
reference:

> I have thought about this some more. I appreciate the thought (@thomas,
> @pf_moore) that you’d like me to be on the SC for a while longer. But it
> seems to me we have many excellent candidates, and after a brief discussion
> with the current incumbents I have decided to withdraw.

>

> Part of my reason is that in the end, SC duty feels more like a chore to me
> than fun, and one of the things I’m trying to accomplish in my life post
> Dropbox retirement is to have more fun. To me, fun includes programming in
> and contributing to Python, for example the PEG parser project. But I don’t
> see participating in the SC as fun. (This is true for all SC members, I
> imagine, and an important duty it is! It’s just that I’ve done enough duty
> for Python in the past 30 years, and I want to focus more on having fun.)

>

> I will still be around though! I will be reading and answering mail,
> sometimes reviewing PRs and participating in issues and discussions on
> python-ideas, python-dev, or discuss.python.org (and even Zulip and
> Twitter). If the new SC asks me to act as BDFL-Delegate for a PEP I’ll
> consider it, and if they have other questions for me I’ll try to answer
> them. I’ll just not be acting as an official member of the Steering Council.

>

> I am sure that an SC without me will do just fine, especially if you all
> vote for Barry, Brett and Carol – they will provide continuity. I’m not
> endorsing other candidates, they’re all great!

~~~
wrycoder
Link worked for me....

------
lilyball
Here's Guido's withdrawal: [https://discuss.python.org/t/steering-council-
nomination-gui...](https://discuss.python.org/t/steering-council-nomination-
guido-van-rossum-2020-term/2657/11)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-8101/#results](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-8101/#results).
Thanks!

